# Rift a next gen MMO?



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 22, 2011)

Just thought this game deserved a thread for discussion here, Trion Worlds, the developer and publisher of this game are saying that is is the next step in the evolution of the MMO. This is because the game revolves around Rifts that form and through these Rifts come minions that the players need to dispose of. These Rifts can be from a whole host of other planes and so far they have discovered six planes that intersect with Telera, Life, Death, Fire, Water, Air, and Earth and when a Rift opens, and they can literally open anywhere, minions pour through and an invasion starts. 

You might log out in a tranquil and peaceful town and when you log back in the town has had a Rift open in its center and now it is the enemies foothold for an invasion.

Anyway there is much much more to it then what I have said here and the game is set to be released March 1, 2011 in North America and March 4th, 2011 in Europe.

Here is a link to the videos if you are interested! 

RIFT - Videos


----------



## Aadaenyaa (Feb 23, 2011)

I just finisehd the final beta of this.. it was excellent. Rolling raids every 5 minutes.. character development is diverse.. as you can have up to 5 souls equipped to your toon. Thoroughly enjoyed it! Headstart starts on the 24th, if you purchase the digital download, you can get in a week before the retail boxes do...


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 2, 2011)

What I was wondering more then anything else is if Rift really is the next step in the evolution of the MMO, or is it just a more complicated version of the standard WoW type MMO? 

What I mean by this is are they still trying to draw the player in through level advancement and item hunting? Or are they taking a completely new approach like Bioware is and attempting to draw the player into the game through story?


----------



## ZombiezuRFER (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like TESIV...  I might bite if the gameplay is similar... sadly we won't have all the hilarious and wonderful mods for it.


----------



## Heck Tate (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm interested in buying this game, but I hate paying the monthly fee for these things.  Was sucked in to WoW for years because I felt like I invested too much into it to quit.  Admittedly, Rift looks way cooler, with a storyline I might actually pay attention to (I never did in WoW), better graphics, and a cheaper rate if I jump on it now (slimy bastards).  So people who have played it, is it worth it for about $50 and that monthly fee?


----------



## Lemmy (Mar 31, 2011)

I know this thread is a bit old, so I apologize for a bump. But it seems the last post was made before the game was even out, and I've played it since then.

Next-gen MMO? Yeah, right. It's just your stanrdard fantasy MMO aka WoW-clone all over again. Sure you have the rifts opening up in set places, but other than that, I can't think of anything new. And even the rifts aren't that interesting. They pop up in a random place, picked from a bunch of predefined places. Kinda like Diablo 2 with it's "random" dungeons. (it picks a set number of set-pieces from a limited pool of set-pieces instead of creating everything from scratch, so after a while, you start to recognize those pieces.) I did enjoy the skill trees, but even they got boring after a while. It would be fun to go all-out Healer or something like that, but then you won't be able to go solo. As a result, most poeple went with some damage, some defense and some healing. Which made most players very identical. I really prefer set classes like in LotRO, EverQuest, Vanguard etc.

All in all I think Rift is a decent game, but it just takes a lot of stuff from several games, puts it together and polishes it a bit. There isn't much new in it, and it certainly isn't next-gen. It's actually close to last-gen.


----------

